# Quand le nouveau et quoi de nouveau ?



## Coolsinus (6 Mai 2011)

Hey tout le monde,
Je voudrais savoir si vous avez lu des trucs sur un eventuel nouveau Macbook Air, ce que vous pensez, etc.

Rumeurs : Here you go !


----------



## NathanB (7 Mai 2011)

J'ai juste entendu à plusieurs reprises sur des articles MacG ou autres que le renouvellement se ferait certainement courant de l'été, donc un peu plus tôt que celui de 2010.

Après niveau config, on peut sans trop de risques parier sur l'arrivée d'un port Thunderbolt ce qui, à mon sens, sera une évolution majeure pour la gamme, souvent critiquée pour son manque de connectivité (pas de firewire, anciennement un seul port USB, ...).

Une seconde hypothèse serait l'abandon total de la gamme core2duo pour les nouveaux processeurs Sandy Bridges et ses puces graphiques intégrées.

Pour finir je vois mal un changement de taille, ou à la rigueur la suppression du 13,3" perdu entre le macbook blanc et le macbook pro de même taille. Mais bon là j'y crois pas trop.


----------



## darkrebelion (7 Mai 2011)

NathanB a dit:


> Pour finir je vois mal un changement de taille, ou à la rigueur la suppression du 13,3" perdu entre le macbook blanc et le macbook pro de même taille. Mais bon là j'y crois pas trop.



Je pense que se serait plutôt le macbook blanc ou le macbook pro qui pourrait disparaitre fasse au Macbook air 13". Sa finesse et sa légèreté est très apprécier malgré son manque de puissance.


----------



## UnAm (7 Mai 2011)

Coolsinus a dit:


> Hey tout le monde,
> Je voudrais savoir si vous avez lu des trucs sur un eventuel nouveau Macbook Air, ce que vous pensez, etc.
> 
> Rumeurs : Here you go !


Les grosses rumeurs sont un spec bump comme l'iMac + Thunderbolt.
Donc au menu, du SandyBridge "ULV", HD3000 (lol) et port Thunderbolt.
Pour les dates, on n'a pas grand chose... Durant l'été.

Perso, je n'avais qu'une hâte moi, commander avant le refresh (ne voulant pas de SandyBridge).


----------



## darkrebelion (7 Mai 2011)

Si mes souvenirs sont bon, c'est une HD 2000 la partie graphique, et elle à une fréquence moindre aux autre HD 2000 car c'est de l'ULV. Donc on doit s'attendre à une chute des performances graphique, mais à une hausse des performances lors de l'utilisation du processeur (et peut-être une hausse de la chauffe, comme sur MBP).


----------



## Coolsinus (7 Mai 2011)

J'espere qu'ils essayerons de limiter la chauffe et la ventile, et je pense qu'ils se doivent de la limiter car ca a fait pas mal de bruit avec les MacBook Pro 2011...

Sandy Bridge est tellement puissant en meme temps..

Autrement la carte graphique des MBP 2011 est une HD 3000 et non une 2000. 
Je n'imagine pas de plus gros SSD pour cette MAJ.

J'espere quand meme que la cadence de processeur augmentera significativement sans trop de chauffe, car pour le prix actuel des Core2Duo c'est plus le top.


----------



## darkrebelion (7 Mai 2011)

En effet, t'as raison, c'est une HD 3000. Mais j'ai regarder plus en détails et elle a une fréquence moindre que les gamme standard. Elle à une cadence de base de 350 MHz (comme la 320M) et plafonne à 1GHz max. Différence avec la 320M: 12 cur de traitement sur la HD et 46 pour la carte d'Nvidia.


----------



## NathanB (7 Mai 2011)

darkrebelion a dit:


> Différence avec la 320M: 12 cur de traitement sur la HD et 46 pour la carte d'Nvidia.



Concrètement ça change quoi dans la pratique ?


----------



## Pascal_TTH (8 Mai 2011)

On ne peut pas comparer les cores d'exécution d'un GPU Intel, ADM ou NVIDIA parce qu'ils ne savent pas faire les mêmes fonctions mathématiques et que certains sont scalaires et d'autres vectoriels. La GeForce 320m a 32 processeurs de flux et l'HD Graphics 3000 en a 12. Les Core ix ULV ne devraient avoir que 6 unités ou 12 à très faible fréquence. J'ai pas trouvé de document officiel qui précisent le nombre sur les ULV?

Quand on lit le test du Samsung 900X qui a le processeur qu'Apple prendra probablement pour le prochain MBA, on voit que les scores 3D sont 50% plus faibles que ceux des portables avec une HD 3000. 
Le Samsung 900X ne fait que 6,66 fps en OpenGL au Cinebench R11 alors que le MBA actuel fait ~10 fps et que le MacBook Pro avec l'HD Graphics 3000 atteint ~12 fps.


----------



## Coolsinus (10 Mai 2011)

Pascal_TTH a dit:


> On ne peut pas comparer les cores d'exécution d'un GPU Intel, ADM ou NVIDIA parce qu'ils ne savent pas faire les mêmes fonctions mathématiques et que certains sont scalaires et d'autres vectoriels. La GeForce 320m a 32 processeurs de flux et l'HD Graphics 3000 en a 12. Les Core ix ULV ne devraient avoir que 6 unités ou 12 à très faible fréquence. J'ai pas trouvé de document officiel qui précisent le nombre sur les ULV?
> 
> Quand on lit le test du Samsung 900X qui a le processeur qu'Apple prendra probablement pour le prochain MBA, on voit que les scores 3D sont 50% plus faibles que ceux des portables avec une HD 3000.
> Le Samsung 900X ne fait que 6,66 fps en OpenGL au Cinebench R11 alors que le MBA actuel fait ~10 fps et que le MacBook Pro avec l'HD Graphics 3000 atteint ~12 fps.



Pascal, niveau jeux en fps ca donne quoi, par exemple un MacBook Air et un MacBook Pro 13" 2011 de base ?


----------



## darkrebelion (10 Mai 2011)

Les MacBook Air et les MacBook Pro 13" se battent actuellement dans un mouchoir de poche. Les test montre que niveau FPS, sa donne:
MacBook Pro 2,3GHz < MacBook Air < MacBook Pro 2,7GHz
Mais avec les prochains MacBook Air, ils auront un processeur beaucoup plus puissant, mais une partie graphique à la puissance deux fois moindre. (En se basant comme Pascal l'a fait sur un autre modèle utilisant la même puce)


----------



## Pascal_TTH (11 Mai 2011)

Coolsinus a dit:


> Pascal, niveau jeux en fps ca donne quoi, par exemple un MacBook Air et un MacBook Pro 13" 2011 de base ?



Le seul test complet et sérieux qui compare les GeForce 320m et HD Graphics 3000 est ici : http://www.techyalert.com/2011/02/25/macbook-pro-2010-vs-macbook-pro-2011/

On voit que c'est variable selon les résolutions, les jeux et l'OS. 

Sous OS X, les performances sont similaires. Sous Windows 7, l'avantage va à la GeForce 320m vu que les pilotes NIVIDA sont plus performants mais aussi que beaucoup de jeux sont soutenus par NVIDIA. 

Dans le cas du MacBook Air, certains jeux devraient tourner moins bien que sur le MacBook Pro 2010 en raison des Core 2 Duo beaucoup plus modestes. De manière globale, en jeux, un MacBook Air devrait très bien se comporter en comparaison avec un MacBook Pro 13 pouces. 

J'ai testé mon MacBook Air avec Resident Evil 5 sous DirectX 10 comme ici : 
Low Settings (shadow low/texture low/overall quality low)
2011 MBP with Intel HD 3000 (fps) = 33.0
2010 MBP with nVidia 320m (fps) = 41.1

MacBook Air 11,6 pouces 1,6 GHz avec GeForce 320m : 27,5 fps. 

Assez curieusement, sur Noteboock check, il avaient aussi 27,5 fps avec le 1,4 GHz. Enfin, je trouve que les performances du GeForce 320m sont très bonnes surtout par rapport à ce qu'on trouve sur des portables similaires.


----------



## Coolsinus (11 Mai 2011)

En low ce n'est que 41 FPS ?!
Je joue a Urban Terror sur l'iMac 20" de base de mes parents qui est de 2008 et je suis en "normal" et je suis a 60 FPS ! J'ai un MacBook Noir de 2006 qui commence a montrer des signes de faiblesse et je voudrais avoir 60 FPS comme sur le iMac sur un MacBook Air, possible ?


----------



## Pascal_TTH (11 Mai 2011)

Le jeu affiche les FPS ? Je le télécharge pour voir ce que ça donne.

80 à 90 fps pendant la démo en 1366 x 768 avec tout au max.


----------



## Coolsinus (11 Mai 2011)

Ok merci beaucoup !! 
Ca en fait des FPS !!


----------



## Coolsinus (19 Mai 2011)

Une bonne nouvelle : http://consomac.fr/news-1155-le-nouveau-macbook-air-en-juillet.html


----------



## Larochea (19 Mai 2011)

Le seul petit regret que je pourrais avoir, serait si jamais ils apportent un clavier rétro-éclairé

Le seul "gadget" manquant car Thunderbolt, je n'en ai pas l'utilité immédiate, et Sandy Bridge est sûrement surpuissant par rapport à ce que j'attends de mon Mac


----------



## Hellbutcher (21 Mai 2011)

Je souhaiterai clairement les "ancien" i5 avec une carte graphique dédiée (une radeon 6470 ou une 330m serait-elle intégrable dans ce châssis ?)

De toute façon le chassis du MBA sera à coup sur lévolution logique de toute la gamme MBook.
Et ultra mobile ne veut pas forcement dire qu'on est pas un gamer occasionnel.

Certain diront : "oué, c'est pas fait pour çaaaaaaaeuh"
Mais à 1300 la machine, on doit quand meme pouvoir lancer un WoW ou un Borderlands quand ca nous plait, nondediou !


----------



## Viablub (21 Mai 2011)

Hellbutcher a dit:


> De toute façon le chassis du MBA sera à coup sur lévolution logique de toute la gamme MBook.
> !



Sachant que le MBA a changé de design en 2010. Il n'y aura pas d'évolution cette année, et certainement pas pour ressembler au MB... 

D'autre part si tu dis qu'a 1300, le MBA doit faire tourner les jeux. Ce que tu n'as pas compris le concept de cette machine.


----------



## Hellbutcher (21 Mai 2011)

Viablub a dit:


> Sachant que le MBA a changé de design en 2010. Il n'y aura pas d'évolution cette année, et certainement pas pour ressembler au MB...



Je me suis peut être mal exprimé.
Dans les années à venir (pas forcement LA prochaine génération ...) la gamme Macbook Pro devrait ressembler au Macbook Air : chassis affiné, disparition du SuperDrive, SSD ...
Il y a fort à parier qu'un MBP 15" au look MBA arrivera bientôt.



Viablub a dit:


> D'autre part si tu dis qu'a 1300, le MBA doit faire tourner les jeux. Ce que tu n'as pas compris le concept de cette machine.



Pas besoins de juger immédiatement les gens quand ils font la critique personnelle d'un produit.
Il n'y a pas à "comprendre le concept de cette machine".
Chacun à ses besoins et ses envies envers une machine précise.
Le MBA n'a pas été fabriqué, comme tout les autres ordinateurs portables du marché, pour correspondre au profil d'un seul et unique utilisateur.
C'est la machine qui doit s'adapter à nos besoins et nos envies, et non l'inverse.

Perso, le MBA est pour moi le châssis PRESQUE idéal (je rêve d'une version 15").
Je transporte tous les jours mon MBP 15" de chez moi à mon magasin pour la compta, le surf, le courrier, etc. Et quand je rentre le soir chez moi et/ou le WE j'apprecie de pouvoir lancer un jeu dessus pour me détendre. Car j'ai pas envie d'avoir 4 machines pour chaque utilisation


----------



## Coolsinus (21 Mai 2011)

Hellbutcher a dit:


> Je me suis peut être mal exprimé.
> Dans les années à venir (pas forcement LA prochaine génération ...) la gamme Macbook Pro devrait ressembler au Macbook Air : chassis affiné, disparition du SuperDrive, SSD ...
> Il y a fort à parier qu'un MBP 15" au look MBA arrivera bientôt.
> 
> ...



Tout a fait d'accord avec toi !


----------



## darkrebelion (21 Mai 2011)

Personnelement je voulais un ordinateur petit, rapide, pour surtout faire du web. Mais aussi performant niveau processeur pour faire un peu de programmation, et le macbook air est ce qu'il me fallait. Sa ne m'a pas non plus empêcher de jouer aux sims 3 et bioshock pourtant. Et je pense qu'il y a beaucoup de monde dans mon cas.


----------



## iDuff (22 Mai 2011)

Larochea a dit:


> Le seul petit regret que je pourrais avoir, serait si jamais ils apportent un clavier rétro-éclairé[...]


 

Pourquoi regrétter une éventuelle réinstallation du clavier retro-éclairé sur le MBA lors de sa prochaine mise à jours ???
Dans tous les cas cette hypothétique réinstallation ne sera certainement pas faite au prix d'une diminution de l'autonomie. Il faut se rappeler pourquoi le retro-éclairage a disparu des MBA
Il a été retiré par manque de place dirons certains, je pense aussi que c'est pour des raisons d'autonomie de la batterie.
Allonger l'autonomie de ses ordinateurs portables est un des axes de recherche principal d'Apple et si des progrés sont fait en la matière il y a fort à parier que le MBA en bénéficie au profit du clavier rétro-éclairé qui pourrai repointer assez vite le bout de son nez. Je pense que ce serai un très très gros plus pour ce produit car quand on a goutté au retro-éclairage d'un MBP on a beaucoup de mal à s'en passer. Ce que les non-inisiés prennent pour un simple gadget se révèle plus indispensable qu'on le pense tout compte fait. 
Je pense et cela n'engage que moi, que Apple aurait très bien pu nous faire bénéficier du rétro-éclairage sur le MBA actuel seulement voilà le réinstallant sur la prochaine génération, et comme c'est vraiment un manque de la génération actuelle, comme je le disais précédemment ce serai un très très gros plus et donc un moyen de pousser à l'achat de nouveaux acquéreurs mais aussi de pousser ceux qui possède déjà un MBA a les renouveler et voilà le coup de génie.... C'est là un des nombreux tours de force de nôtre ami Steve... 
Pardon je m'égare.


Pour en revenir à nos mouton, outre le retour probable du retro-éclairage, l'arrivé certaine du thunderbolt (peut-être en association avec de l'USB 3 pourquoi pas), une facetime HD, une possible augmentation de l'autonomie, une possible baisse des tarifs en Europe de l'ordre de 50  à 100  selon les modèles (C'est bon ça !!!!) ce qui me fait un peut peur c'est l'arrivé de l'architecture SandyBridge...
D'un coté certe on va gagner en puissance pure coté CPU et perdre pas mal coté GPU et pour ma part ça ne me dérange pas le moins du monde, mais j'ai peur que d'un autre coté l'équilibre global qui a fait la réputation de ce MBA soit quelque peu compromis. 
Sur le papier avec l'arrivé des puces ULV, cette architecture semble parfaitement taillée pour le MBA . Le fait que le processeur et la puce graphique soient gravés sur le même bloc de silicium dégage de l'espace anciennement occupé par la puce Nvidia 320M pour y loger par exemple le controleur thunderbolt. 
Ma crainte principale est la suivante : j'ai peur que la dissipation de la chaleur soit un véritable problème.... Je ne voudrai pas que l'unique ventillateur du MBA tourne sans cesse. Ce problème est rapporté par bon nombre d'utilisateur des nouveaux MBP 2011 qui possèdent pourtant deux ventillateurs... Les ventillateurs s'affolent assez vite avec le niveau sonnore qui va bien, bref on dirait qu'ils en ont du boulot avec cette architecture SandyBridge et ce n'est pas très rassurant....


Pour finir sur une note positive je fais confiance aux ingénieurs de chez Apple pour relever tout ces défis, le MBA a toujours était la vitrine technologique d'Apple, il a servi de présentoire pour toutes les innovations signées Apple ou paris parfois osé comme le retrait du SuperDrive. Je pense que la prochaine mise à jours nous surprendra beaucoup, on peut même imaginer de l'USB 3 avec le MBA tout est possible. 


Ps : par pitié Monsieur Jobs réservez un petit coin du prochain MBA pour y loger une carte SIM, un tout petit pour y mettre une microSIM comme sur les iPhone 4 et ainsi pouvoir accéder à la 3G sans avoir à connecter une clé 3G aussi grosse que le MBA !
Oh et puis pendant qu'on y est 4Go de RAM en standard (et 8 en option... on a le droit de réver)


----------



## Larochea (22 Mai 2011)

Peut-être qu'ils vont également (enfin) mettre la RAM à 4Go en natif

Car bon, bon nombre d'utilisateurs lambda, pas forcément renseignés peuvent acquérir un Air avec 2Go, en soi ce n'est pas non plus gênant, mais le fait qu'il soit bridé dans son évolutivité, 4Go de base serait à mon avis légitime, avec l'arrivée de Lion et en prévision d'avenir


----------



## iDuff (22 Mai 2011)

Larochea a dit:


> Peut-être qu'ils vont également (enfin) mettre la RAM à 4Go en natif
> 
> Car bon, bon nombre d'utilisateurs lambda, pas forcément renseignés peuvent acquérir un Air avec 2Go, en soi ce n'est pas non plus gênant, mais le fait qu'il soit bridé dans son évolutivité, 4Go de base serait à mon avis légitime, avec l'arrivée de Lion et en prévision d'avenir



Tout a fait d'accord !!! 2Go c'est mort.
De toute façon comme tu le dit si bien la RAM est soudée à même la carte mère, il n'y a pas de barrettes donc impossible d'upgrader la RAM....
Quoique vous imaginez la prouesse de caler une barrette dans un MBA, là Steve pourra parler de révolution à juste titre.


----------



## Lucieaus (22 Mai 2011)

Le rétro éclairage sur le MacBook air reviendrait à tuer le Macbook Pro 13.

Chaque gamme doit conserver quelques petits plus sous peine de les voir se déséquilibrer complètement et mourir, pour certaines.


----------



## iDuff (22 Mai 2011)

Lucieaus a dit:


> Le rétro éclairage sur le MacBook air reviendrait à tuer le Macbook Pro 13.
> 
> Chaque gamme doit conserver quelques petits plus sous peine de les voir se déséquilibrer complètement et mourir, pour certaines.




Je pense que le macbook pro en 13" va disparaitre. Mon sentiment est que l'ensemble de la gamme portable fusionne. 11" et 13" qui sont des formats adaptés à une utilisation nomade prendront la dénomination *air* et les modèles 15" et 17" garderons leur large connectique et prendrons la dénomination *pro*. Je ne sais pas ce qu'on peut dire du macbook qui n'a plus vraiment sa place entre ultra-portable (air) et station de travail (pro), la raison de son maintien est que c'est l'ordinateur d'entré de gamme que beaucoup d'étudiants adopte par exemple. Son avenir est incertain.... Mais ce ne sont que de simples spéculations et j'espère que vous ne m'en voudrez pas. L'avenir nous le dira.


----------



## Anonyme (22 Mai 2011)

iDuff a dit:


> Je pense que le macbook pro en 13" va disparaitre. Mon sentiment est que l'ensemble de la gamme portable fusionne. 11" et 13" qui sont des format adaptés à une utilisation nomade prendrons la dénomination *air* et les modèles 15" et 17" garderons leur large connectique et prendrons la dénomination *pro*. Je ne sais pas ce qu'on peut dire du macbook qui n'a plus vraiment ça place entre ultra-portable(air) et station de travail (pro), la raison de son maintien est que c'est l'ordinateur d'entré de gamme que beaucoup d'étudiants adopte par exemple. Son avenir est incertain.... Mais ce ne sont que de simples spéculations et j'espère que vous ne m'en voudrez pas. L'avenir nous le dira.



Pour moi c'est une vision très intéressante des choses que tu développe ici. 
Cependant je garderais quand même le Macbook blanc (car il faut bien une entrée de gamme plus abordable) mais à un prix moindre (750-800 euros).


----------



## Larochea (22 Mai 2011)

@ Lucieaus : C'est probable, mais cependant, on peut trouver certaines personnes qui vont préférer le Pro pour des raisons indéniables, notamment pour sa connectique (Ethernet par exemple) et sa puissance qui, il faut se l'avouer est supérieure au Air (en puissance brute), je ne penses pas que l'ajout du rétro-éclairage conduirait vers une cannibalisation entre les gammes, c'est encore trop "gadget"

Pour le reste, vers la disparition du MacBook et du Pro 13", c'est possible, on peut se douter que vu l'engouement actuel des consommateurs pour le MacBook Air, Apple décide de changer son fusil d'épaule, mais une fois de plus, ce ne sont que des suppositions  

Enfin, après tout il ne nous reste qu'une vingtaine de jours avant d'être plus ou moins fixés ! Mais pour le fun, on peut dire que les paris sont ouverts ! C'est toujours drôle les pronostiques


----------



## Pascal_TTH (23 Mai 2011)

Hellbutcher a dit:


> Je souhaiterai clairement les "ancien" i5 avec une carte graphique dédiée (une radeon 6470 ou une 330m serait-elle intégrable dans ce châssis ?)
> 
> De toute façon le chassis du MBA sera à coup sur lévolution logique de toute la gamme MBook.
> Et ultra mobile ne veut pas forcement dire qu'on est pas un gamer occasionnel.
> ...



Non, c'est pas possible de mettre une carte graphique à mémoire dédiée dans ce genre de châssis surtout si Apple met déjà (l'inutile) Thunderbolt... Dragon Age 2 tourne même sur le MacBook Air 2010. Bon, ok, avec tout au minimum, mais ça passe. 



iDuff a dit:


> Je pense que le macbook pro en 13" va disparaitre. Mon sentiment est que l'ensemble de la gamme portable fusionne. 11" et 13" qui sont des formats adaptés à une utilisation nomade prendront la dénomination *air* et les modèles 15" et 17" garderons leur large connectique et prendrons la dénomination *pro*. Je ne sais pas ce qu'on peut dire du macbook qui n'a plus vraiment sa place entre ultra-portable (air) et station de travail (pro), la raison de son maintien est que c'est l'ordinateur d'entré de gamme que beaucoup d'étudiants adopte par exemple. Son avenir est incertain.... Mais ce ne sont que de simples spéculations et j'espère que vous ne m'en voudrez pas. L'avenir nous le dira.



Ca n'est pas cohérent. Si un MacBook doit dégager, c'est le blanc. Le MacBook Pro 13" est quand même autrement plus puissant qu'un MacBook Air même si Apple monter un Core ix vu que ce sera un LV ou ULV.


----------



## iDuff (23 Mai 2011)

Pascal_TTH a dit:


> [...]surtout si Apple met déjà (l'inutile) Thunderbolt...



*Pas d'accord....* *Le Thunderbolt c'est le Saint-Graal de la connexion.* On peut tout faire ou plutôt on le pourra très prochainement...

Concrètement, Thunderbolt est une technologie de communication permettant de transférer des données à une vitesse ultra-rapide et ces données peuvent passer par tout type de port et ne nécessitent donc pas un nouveau type de prise.
Des câble thunderbolt vers USB, vers firewire, vers fibre channel... pour le stockage des disques dures vont sortir (dés Juin chez LaCie et déjà annoncé chez Promise et BlackMagic), et puis il y aura aussi des câble pour l'affichage, Thunderbolt vers DVI, vers VGA, vers HDMI....

Je parle même pas du débit le Thunderbolt est plus de deux fois plus rapide que la nouvelle version de l&#8217;USB avec un débit de 10 Gbit/s dans les deux sens et simultanément...

Cette technologie va permettre de nombreux nouveaux usages. Certains imaginent déjà des écrans contenant des http://www.bestofmicro.com/actualite/28828-thunderbolt-USB3.html#cartes graphiques venant renforcer celles embarquées dans les portables pour enfin obtenir de vraies machines de jeu portables. 

En plus tu peux mettre tes périphériques en série, tu branche un écran supplémentaire en thunderbolt, et tu peux brancher ton disque dures externe sur l'écran et un autre disque dures externe sur le premier ect... Depuis un seul port sur l'ordinateur on peut ainsi connecter jusqu'à 8 périphériques !

Je ne comprend pas ce manque d&#8217;engouement pour cette connectique !!!!!!!
Laisse moi deviner adepte inconditionnel de l'USB même quand le firewire se révélé déjà bien meilleur...



Pascal_TTH a dit:


> Ca n'est pas cohérent. Si un MacBook doit dégager, c'est le blanc. Le MacBook Pro 13" est quand même autrement plus puissant qu'un MacBook Air même si Apple monter un Core ix vu que ce sera un LV ou ULV.



Je pense que tu as raison sur ces deux points : Malgré son prix attractif le Macbook blanc a vocation a disparaitre d'ici quelque temps. De plus entre un Macbook Air 13" et un Macbook Pro 13" il y a une différence de performance c'est indéniable cependant je pense que la game Pro pourrait se contenter des modèles 15" et 17" et laisser le format 13" pour l'ultra-portable même si bon il ne serait pas incohérent de garder les deux 13" pro et air. Car il y a une portion non-négligeable d'utilisateur qui veulent les performances d'un Pro en ayant quand même un format adapté au transport, certes pas aussi transportable qu'un Air mais transportable quand même.


----------



## Larochea (23 Mai 2011)

iDuff a dit:


> Malgré son prix attractif le Macbook blanc a vocation a disparaitre d'ici quelque temps



C'est pas un mauvais ordinateur en soi, mais quand on peut avoir 2Go de ram, un clavier rétro-éclairé, un meilleur processeur et une coque unibody pour 150 de plus (En comparaison entre le Pro et le MacBook)

Il n'y a pas photo, quitte à y investir un peu plus, autant prendre un produit pérenne 

Et de plus (même si ça ne reste qu'un avis personnel) pour avoir essayé le MacBook blanc d'une amie qui est pourtant soigneuse, la coque se salit vite, là où l'unibody reste propre


----------



## iDuff (23 Mai 2011)

Larochea a dit:


> C'est pas un mauvais ordinateur en soi, mais quand on peut avoir 2Go de ram, un clavier rétro-éclairé, un meilleur processeur et une coque unibody pour 150 de plus (En comparaison entre le Pro et le MacBook)
> 
> Il n'y a pas photo, quitte à y investir un peu plus, autant prendre un produit pérenne



Je suis d'accord sur le principe mais compte plutôt 200 de plus pour l'entré de gamme des MBP. Et moi qui suis étudiant, tu peux me faire confiance si je te dis que 200 de plus c'est pas rien.

Je vais bosser là tout cet été pour me prendre un portable pour compléter mon iMac. Mon iMac est terrible mais j'ai besoin de mobilité. J'ai opté pour un MBA qui je pense est un choix tout à fait indiqué pour une machine secondaire (puisque le MBA peut très bien tenir le rôle de machine principale).
J'attends avec impatience le WWDC qui se tiendra à San Francisco du 6 au 10 juin, et espère vraiment l'annonce d'une mise à jour du MBA. 
J'attendrai la fin aout pour Lion et aussi pour les premiers tests et là je prendrai ma décision entre le nouveau MBA et un ancien sur le refurb.


----------



## Anonyme (23 Mai 2011)

iDuff a dit:


> Je suis d'accord sur le principe mais compte plutôt 200 de plus pour l'entré de gamme des MBP. Et moi qui suis étudiant, tu peux me faire confiance si je te dis que 200 de plus c'est pas rien.
> 
> Je vais bosser là tout cet été pour me prendre un portable pour compléter mon iMac. Mon iMac est terrible mais j'ai besoin de mobilité. J'ai opté pour un MBA qui je pense est un choix tout à fait indiqué pour une machine secondaire (puisque le MBA peut très bien tenir le rôle de machine principale).
> J'attends avec impatience le WWDC qui se tiendra à San Francisco du 6 au 10 juin, et espère vraiment l'annonce d'une mise à jour du MBA.
> J'attendrai la fin aout pour Lion et aussi pour les premiers tests et là je prendrai ma décision entre le nouveau MBA et un ancien sur le refurb.



1149-999=150 pas 200.


----------



## ERAVS (23 Mai 2011)

Hellbutcher a dit:


> Je me suis peut être mal exprimé.
> Dans les années à venir (pas forcement LA prochaine génération ...) la gamme Macbook Pro devrait ressembler au Macbook Air : chassis affiné, disparition du SuperDrive, SSD ...
> Il y a fort à parier qu'un MBP 15" au look MBA arrivera bientôt.
> 
> ...




FAUX !

Le MBA a été conçu pour cibler un certain type d'utilisateurs.
Point barre.
Faut pas dire n'importe quoi.

Chacun a ses besoins et ses envies certes et c'est pour ça qu'il y a plusieurs types de machines: l'entreprise définie ses gammes de produits pour toucher tous les utilisateurs souhaités.

Si t'as envi de faire ta gamouze et faire mumuse avec tes jeux tu t'orientes sûrement pas vers un MBA..


----------



## iDuff (23 Mai 2011)

rickross1 a dit:


> 1149-999=150 pas 200.



Oui désolé j'étais sur l'Apple Store Éducation et là la différence est plus proche de 200 que de 150 mais tu as effectivement raison.


----------



## Hellbutcher (24 Mai 2011)

ERAVS a dit:


> FAUX !
> 
> Le MBA a été conçu pour cibler un certain type d'utilisateurs.
> Point barre.
> ...



Avec un raisonnement pareil, on aurait jamais vu naitre le MBA tel qu'il est aujourd'hui justement !
Il serait resté au rang de netbook très moyennement performant juste bon à envoyer des mails, saisir des chiffre dans un tableur et surfer sur le net !

Mais heureusement pour tout le monde, fabricants et consommateurs, il y a un concept formidable qui est celui de l'évolution !

Honnêtement, si il n'y avait que des utilisateurs qui ne se contentaient que de ce qu'on leur donne,  alors je ne voit même pas lintérêt d'aller claquer un i5 voire i7 dans un MBA. Le modèle 2010 est déjà bien assez puissant.

Oui mais !

Dans le MBA 2010, Apple nous met un chip graphique plutôt surprenant dans ce type de machine. La logique veut qu'on ne revienne surtout pas en arrière question perf., aussi bien en puissance de traitement processeur qu'en puissance de traitement 3D.

C'est mon point de vue, mais il est clair que jamais je nachèterai une génération suivante en régression. C'est un total non-sens.


----------



## bobywankenoby (24 Mai 2011)

> Oui mais !
> 
> Dans le MBA 2010, Apple nous met un chip graphique plutôt surprenant dans ce type de machine. La logique veut qu'on ne revienne surtout pas en arrière question perf., aussi bien en puissance de traitement processeur qu'en puissance de traitement 3D.
> 
> C'est mon point de vue, mais il est clair que jamais je n&#8217;achèterai une génération suivante en régression. C'est un total non-sens.


Bonjour,
Sur le MB pro 13", la partie graphique est bel et bien en régression...
Ça semble bien parti pour être le cas sur le MBA... et la chauffe c'est pas gagné...voir le test du samsung série 900 sur lesnumeriques....

slts


----------



## Lucieaus (24 Mai 2011)

LE HD 3000 offre des performances moins bonne que la précédente nvidia uniquement dans les jeux.


----------



## bobywankenoby (24 Mai 2011)

Lucieaus a dit:


> LE HD 3000 offre des performances moins bonne que la précédente nvidia uniquement dans les jeux.


 Donc c'est bien une régression...
slts


----------



## Lucieaus (24 Mai 2011)

Archétype du nouveau public d'Apple, en somme : les gamers.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h17 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h16 ----------




bobywankenoby a dit:


> Donc c'est bien une régression...
> slts



Ah, et pour information.

Le HD 3000 pulvérise l'nvidia pour le décodage HD. Mieux, et plus rapidement

Quelle régression.


----------



## bobywankenoby (24 Mai 2011)

Lucieaus a dit:


> Archétype du nouveau public d'Apple, en somme : les gamers.
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h17 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h16 ----------
> 
> ...


Bonsoir,
 C'est bien!
Mais le chipset n'arrive-t-il pas à lire les vidéos HD?
Mon petit bi atom avec du nvidia 9400m lis sans broncher du 1080p...donc...
Mais rassures toi, je préfère les intel core ix au core 2 duo car je ne joue pas et je préfère de la puissance au niveau du processeur...
Je susi qund même décu par le HD3000...même si il me suffirait (mon mb pro est de mid2009 et je ne changerai pas tout de suite mais quand le moment sera venu ca sera sûrement pour un mba)
slts


----------



## Larochea (25 Mai 2011)

Vu l'avancement du post dernièrement, j'en profite pour poser une question qui me tracasse un peu.

Pourquoi le Air est-il si décrié par des "sois-disant" experts de l'informatique ? 

Et quel est finalement l'intérêt actuel de la course à la puissance 

J'ai souvent entendu dire, et même me voir reprocher l'achat de mon Air par des "experts" qui lui reprochait son manque de puissance brute par rapport à la gamme des Pro ainsi que le fait de mettre autant d'argent dans un ordinateur pour de la "bureautique" était injustifié ou que j'aurais mieux fait d'acheter un PC à 500&#8364;

Et lorsque j'apporte sur la table l'argument de la fiabilité, de la finition exemplaire et du poids, je me fais "incendier" par des discours tels que : Ce qui est fin est fragile, ou plus pertinent : Ce n'est pas évolutif, tu ne va pas pouvoir "concurrencer" celui d'untel, ou de bidule

J'ai l'impression (cela ne reste que mon avis) que beaucoup cherchent à acheter l'ordinateur le plus puissant possible, juste pour le montrer à ses voisins (et ce n'est pas uniquement que pour ce type d'objet)

En réponse aux différents post sur la future implantation d'une HD3000 et de ses désavantages (et ce que j'ai retourné finalement à ces personnes), je crois qu'il faut avant toute chose se rappeler la vocation du Air, si on recherche de la puissance brute, de quoi faire tourner des jeux, un photoshop CS5 pour traiter du RAW, ce n'est clairement pas l'ordinateur qu'il faut, et il serait plus pertinent de s'orienter vers un Pro 15" voir 17".

HD3000 ou 320M, il est de toute manière insensé de compter faire tourner des applications trop gourmandes en GPU, et à mon avis, la différence ne se fera pas énormément ressentir sur un Age of Empire III ou sur un CS:S (ou tout autre jeu ou application qui date un peu)

Je ne pense pas qu'il faille être inquiété quant à l'évolution, hormis peut-être l'éventuelle chauffe, mais les tests nous le diront


----------



## Hellbutcher (25 Mai 2011)

Lucieaus a dit:


> Archétype du nouveau public d'Apple, en somme : les gamers.
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h17 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h16 ----------



Archétype de l'ancien public d'Apple, en somme : on refuse l'elargissement de la clientèle





Lucieaus a dit:


> Ah, et pour information.
> Le HD 3000 pulvérise l'nvidia pour le décodage HD. Mieux, et plus rapidement
> 
> Quelle régression.



Faut pas pousser, le HD 3000 est moins bon que le 320m !
Le décodage/encodage HD est largement boosté par le processeur SandyBridge.

Un chip graphique sert essentiellement au traitement 3D.


----------



## Gr3yF0X (26 Mai 2011)

Désolé mais de nos jours il s'agit d'une remarque totalement fausse.  Personnellement j'utilise, depuis un moment déjà, ma carte graphique  pour l'encodage/décodage, et il existe de plus en plus de logiciels qui  permettent cela.


----------



## bobywankenoby (27 Mai 2011)

Gr3yF0X a dit:


> Désolé mais de nos jours il s'agit d'une remarque totalement fausse. Personnellement j'utilise, depuis un moment déjà, ma carte graphique pour l'encodage/décodage, et il existe de plus en plus de logiciels qui permettent cela.


 Bonjour,
C'est vrai, mais il semblerait que l'encodage via le GPU n'est pas d'aussi bonne qualité que via le CPU...voir le test sur hardware.fr...
Mais quelle est ton retour sur l'encodage via le gpu (les tests c'est bien mais le vécu c'est mieux!)?

Pour revenir à nos moutons, les intels core ix sont tout de même décevant sur le chipset graphique...même si, ne jouant pas, ils me sufiraient...

slts


----------



## surfman06 (27 Mai 2011)

Le mieux est t'attendre afin de voir réellement ce que voudra ce chipset, mais j'ai bien  peur que TB sera l'évidence de cette évolution, et le chipset graphique sera secondaire.....


----------



## banban56 (27 Mai 2011)

Larochea a dit:


> Vu l'avancement du post dernièrement, j'en profite pour poser une question qui me tracasse un peu.
> 
> Pourquoi le Air est-il si décrié par des "sois-disant" experts de l'informatique ?
> 
> ...



+1  Totalement d'accord avec toi !

Ca me rappelle un peu la discussion que j'ai eu avec des copains de promo qui eux, vont plus s'acheter un iMac. Certes, on ne parle pas du même genre de catégorie mais pour ce qu'ils vont en faire ... A partir du mois de septembre on ne va plus travailler chez nous mais exclusivement au bureau donc l'ordinateur de la maison ne va plus servir qu'à de la bureautique, un peu de traitement photos, etc. Pour le jeux ? Rien ne vaut un PC ! Je n'irais certainement pas polluer mon HD de l'iMac, si j'en avais un, avec un multi partitionnement multi-OS. Pourquoi acheter un MBA ? Mobilité. Fiabilité. Présence d'OS X donc peut développer en Objective C. Beauté. Légèreté. 

De plus, avec les nouveaux modèles qui pourraient arriver prochainement (je l'espère ! je le veux mon MBA moi ) côté "puissance" on sera bon, même très bon ! Même si, pour moi, les modèles actuels sont déjà suffisants.


----------



## Hellbutcher (28 Mai 2011)

Dernière rumeur : Apple mènerai des test pour equiper les MBA de processeurs ARM. (pour le moment ils utiliseraient le A5 - source PcINpact)

Pour les modèles dans 2 à 3 ans ??
Un duo Intel/ARM pour pouvoir tourner sous OSX et iOS ??
Virer totalement Intel ?? (ca serait une belle boulette ...)


----------



## Coolsinus (28 Mai 2011)

Quel est en faites la difference d'une architecture ARM et d'une normale ? 
Une p'tite explication ?


----------



## Pascal_TTH (28 Mai 2011)

Hellbutcher a dit:


> Archétype de l'ancien public d'Apple, en somme : on refuse l'elargissement de la clientèle
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Faut vivre avec son temps, c'est le GPU qui fait le décodage vidéo. C'est lui aussi qui fait la compression vidéo (si on a le soft adapté).

Sinon, si des gens n'arrivent pas à lire du Full HD càd du 1080p avec un MacBook Pro 2010, c'est que :
- le soft choisi pour lire est mal configuré ou qu'il s'agit d'un mauvais logiciel
- celui qui a encodé la vidéo a pris des codecs foireux et/ou des réglages exotiques


----------



## niph (28 Mai 2011)

> Faut pas pousser, le HD 3000 est moins bon que le 320m !



J'comprends plus rien :rateau:

http://forums.macrumors.com/showthread.php?t=1102927


----------



## darkrebelion (29 Mai 2011)

Les Bonnes performances de la HD 3000 viennent surtout du fait qu'elle est coupler avec un bon processeur. Les performances globale sont identiques à peut de choses prêt à la 320M, plus puissante, mais avec un Core2Duo. Le test recent de Clubic sur l'Imac 2011 montre un MacBook Pro 13" à la ramasse face au MacBook Air sur le test OpenGL:
http://img.clubic.com/04266102-photo-graphique-imac-2011-cinebench-opengl.jpg


----------



## Hellbutcher (29 Mai 2011)

Darkrebelion résume parfaitement le problème.

N'oubliez pas que dans les benchs le 320m est souvent accouplé à un core2duo alors que le HD3000 est integré à de surpuissant SandyBridge.

De plus, cessez de vous cantonner aux résultat des benchs qui ne sont que des resultat "synthétique"

Je n'ai plus les liens sous la main, mais vous trouverez facilement des match sur la toile MBP 13" 2011 vs MBP 13" 2010.

Dans les jeux, le MBP 2010 est clairement devant, surtout sous Windows en bootcamp.
C'est à cause des drivers nVidia mieux exploités dans les jeux que les driver Intel pour le HD3000

Ensuite, en bureautique, photo, vidéo il est évident que la génération SandyBridge éclate la génération Core2duo.
Chacun son utilisation, mais moi je ne passe pas mes journée à encoder du 1080p.
Et pour ceux qui ont avant tout ces besoins, je me dit que le MBA n'y est pas plus adapté que pour jouer à un WoW ... 

@Coolsinus :
Je ne pourrai pas te répondre en détail à cette question.
Ce qui est sur c'est que ce ne sont pas les même architectures de processeurs. Et du coup le jeu d'instructions utilisé et très différent aussi.
Les systèmes d'exploitations ne sont donc pas très compatible d'une plateforme à l'autre.
Et les logiciels codés sur une base x86 ou x64 (Intel) ne pourront se lancer avec un processeur ARM.
*SI* un ARM devait être intégré un jour, il faut donc esperer une plateforme bi-processeurs sinon on retournerait à lépoque du Mac sous PowerPC niveau compatibilité.


----------



## Coolsinus (29 Mai 2011)

Hellbutcher a dit:


> @Coolsinus :
> Je ne pourrai pas te répondre en détail à cette question.
> Ce qui est sur c'est que ce ne sont pas les même architectures de processeurs. Et du coup le jeu d'instructions utilisé et très différent aussi.
> Les systèmes d'exploitations ne sont donc pas très compatible d'une plateforme à l'autre.
> ...



Donc les processeurs ARM ne sont pas près d'être sur les MacBook Air, car ça serait du boulot une plateforme bi-processeur.. A moins qu'Apple sorte en même temps Lion et un nouveau MacBook Air dans lequel ils montrent que Lion marche avec les deux architectures. Pas tres probable je pense..

En quoi un processeur ARM serait mieux ? Consomme - t - il moins ? Plus puissant (je crois pas avoir lu ca..) ? Plus petit ?


----------



## darkrebelion (29 Mai 2011)

C'est un trop gros boulot que de changer le noyaux d'un Os pour le rendre compatible avec plusieurs jeux d'instructions. Apple peut éventuellement caché des chose de Lion jusqu'à sa version Gold, comme il l'avait fait avec Aqua à ses début, mais pas un changement de jeux d'instruction dans le noyaux. 
L'avantage sinon d'un processeur ARM. c'est sa faible consommation avec une puissance rivalisant presque avec les Core2Duo sur les derniers modèles. 
Mais je pense plutôt que ces processeurs arriverons avec le prochain OSX 10.8.


----------



## Coolsinus (29 Mai 2011)

Par curiosite, quel sera le nom de la 10.8 ? 
Et quand Mac Os XI ? =P


----------



## yulin (29 Mai 2011)

Et le fait d'avoir la carte video intégrée au proc, ça va faire gagner en autonomie ? On peut tabler sur un gain de combien ?


----------



## After8 (30 Mai 2011)

Moi c'est surtout la question du bruit et du réchauffement du bazar qui m'ennuie.

Le Mac Book Air c'est aussi une machine légère, silencieuse et qui ne chauffe pas trop. Alors si elle se transforme en MBpro autant que je garde mon bon vieux macbook blanc pour l'instant


----------



## Mr-Brightside (30 Mai 2011)

Bonjour,

Quelqu'un pourrait essayer de définir l'avantage ou le défaut de chacun pour telle ou telle utilisation ?
Personnellement je pense que je vais hésiter à prendre la nouvelle version vue les dires de certains, mais d'un autre côté peut-être que le nouveau sera plus adapté à mon utilisation personnel ! 
J'utilise mon ordinateur principalement pour faire du surf, et regarder des vidéos en streaming, je ne joue quasiment jamais sur mon ordinateur. Il fut un temps où je faisais du montage vidéo, mais ce n'est plus le cas maintenant, peut-être que j'y reviendrais un jour, mais bon je me dis que j'y arrivais bien sur un pc avec core2duo et une mauvaise carte graphique, donc pourquoi pas sur le macbook air ?

Si je comprend bien, le nouveau aura un meilleur processeur, mais un moins bon chipset graphique. En sachant cela lequel serait le plus adapté pour mon utilisation actuelle ? Je dois privilégier le processeur ou la carte graphique pour mon utilisation ?

Si le nouveau reprend les défauts du pro, c'est à dire la chauffe, cela fera pencher la balance sur l'ancienne version, parce que je déteste les ordinateur portables qui chauffe, j'aime surfer dans mon lit, et pour cela il me faut ordinateur qui ne me brûle pas les jambes.

Voilà, merci d'avance pour vos futures réponses !

MrBrightside


----------



## Coolsinus (30 Mai 2011)

Apple a forcement entendu parler des nombreux(ses) plaintes/critiques a propos d'une trop grande chauffe et de ventilateurs trop bruyants, bref je pense qu'il travaille intensément pour réduire la chauffe qui compromettrais la *très* bonne vente du MacBook Air.. Donc je préfère faire confiance a Apple sur ce coup la


----------



## iDuff (30 Mai 2011)

Coolsinus a dit:


> Apple a forcement entendu parler des nombreux(ses) plaintes/critiques a propos d'une trop grande chauffe et de ventilateurs trop bruyants, bref je pense qu'il travaille intensément pour réduire la chauffe qui compromettrais la *très* bonne vente du MacBook Air.. Donc je préfère faire confiance a Apple sur ce coup la


 
Ne soit pas trop optimiste non plus je veux pas faire le rabajoie mais bon Apple (et quand je dis Apple je pense à son leader carismatique Steve Jobs) est très obstiné et buté. Ils ont une confiance inébranlable en leurs choix et se remettent très rarement en question...... Mais j'espère vraiment qu'il me donnerons tord sur ce coup.


----------



## darkrebelion (30 Mai 2011)

Pour ce qui est du gain d'autonomie, le TDP change peut, car il faudra alimenter la puce Thunderbolt. Pour ce qui est de la chauffe, Apple ne fait rarement deux fois la même erreur, si sa chauffe trop, il prendrons la cadence en dessous.


----------



## Coolsinus (31 Mai 2011)

Pensez-vous qu'il y aura un nouveau Air durant la WWDC ?


----------



## iDuff (31 Mai 2011)

Coolsinus a dit:


> Pensez-vous qu'il y aura un nouveau Air durant la WWDC ?



Quelques indices vont dans ce sens. Par exemple les MBA actuels sont en promotion partout, les prix baissent et les délais pour le recevoir augmentent, ce qui prouve que les revendeurs veulent écouler leurs stockes et que Apple a aussi diminué sa production. Là ou c'est bizarre c'est que cette tendance très visible aux Etat-Unis par exemple n'est absolument pas visible en France. Sur nôtre store les délai sont toujours de 24h pour un MBA de base....

Donc quelques indices et tendances déjà vu par le passé juste avant le renouvellement d'une gamme mais pas suffisamment pour en être certain

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h45 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h44 ----------

http://consomac.fr/fiche-macbookair.html


----------



## Pascal_TTH (1 Juin 2011)

Apple se sert en premier et ses délais changent peu ou pas. Les sites/boutiques qui vendent Apple reçoivent les machines selon le gré d'Apple. Ils sont donc un meilleur indicateur d'un prochain changement que le site d'Apple.


----------



## Coolsinus (1 Juin 2011)

Pascal_TTH a dit:


> Apple se sert en premier et ses délais changent peu ou pas. Les sites/boutiques qui vendent Apple reçoivent les machines selon le gré d'Apple. Ils sont donc un meilleur indicateur d'un prochain changement que le site d'Apple.



Donc apparemment un bon indicateur alors... Good news !


----------



## iDuff (4 Juin 2011)

Bon indicateur oui 

Sur le plan de ce que cette nouvelle mouture du MBA va apporter on sait déjà que SandyBridge ULV et  Thunderbolt seront de la partie mais personnellement j'aimerais beaucoup voir le retour du clavier rétro-éclairé et aussi l'apparition d'un logement pour carte SIM comme sur l'iPad 3G pour pouvoir bénéficier de la couverture 3G sans occuper un port USB avec une clé plus grosse que le MBA... J'espère que des progrès sur l'autonomie seront fais et on que l'on passera sur 4Go de RAM de base et pourquoi pas une option à 8Go on peut rêver.


----------



## Pascal_TTH (5 Juin 2011)

Je suis bien content du mien. Rien de ce qui est prévu/attendu/espéré pour le nouveau ne m'intéresse sérieusement.


----------



## kooskoos1814 (5 Juin 2011)

Pascal_TTH a dit:


> Je suis bien content du mien. Rien de ce qui est prévu/attendu/espéré pour le nouveau ne m'intéresse sérieusement.


Idem pour moi.

Pas de problèmes de surchauffe, autonomie plus que respectable (moyenne de 5h) et puissance suffisante pour ce que j'en fais...


----------



## darkrebelion (5 Juin 2011)

Idem pour moi. Je songerai à le changer le jour où le nouveau aura un processeur à 18 c&#339;urs, une autonomie de 6 mois et qu'il permettra de jouer à Crysis 27! XD


----------



## Pascal_TTH (7 Juin 2011)

Mise à jour du MacBook Air lors de la WWDC 2011 : fail ! :sleep: Voilà qui met fin à des polémiques pour quelques mois.


----------



## iDuff (7 Juin 2011)

Pascal_TTH a dit:


> Mise à jour du MacBook Air lors de la WWDC 2011 : fail ! :sleep: Voilà qui met fin à des polémiques pour quelques mois.



Je connais pas le programme exact du WWDC, ça dure 4 jours, il se passe quoi pendant ces 4 jours ?? Apple ne ré-interviendra pas avant la fin ??


----------



## UnAm (8 Juin 2011)

iDuff a dit:


> Je connais pas le programme exact du WWDC, ça dure 4 jours, il se passe quoi pendant ces 4 jours ?? Apple ne ré-interviendra pas avant la fin ??


Non, ce ne sont que des ateliers pour les développeurs avec les "ingé" Apple.


----------



## raffon (9 Juin 2011)

ouais... j'ai été bien déçu de ne rien entendre du nouveau MBA lors de la keynote :/
mais bon, ça pourrait encore arriver courant juin vous pensez ou c'est rapé pour qques mois ? Enfin je scrute un peu partout et c'est vrai que tout ce qu'on pourra en dire ne sera jamais que des suppositions...
Je croise les doigts en tout cas, je suis au taquet, j'attends le nouveau modèle depuis qques mois là, j'avais été dissuadé d'acheter l'ancien modèle suite aux rumeurs...


----------



## Lefenmac (9 Juin 2011)

raffon a dit:


> ouais... j'ai été bien déçu de ne rien entendre du nouveau MBA lors de la keynote :/
> mais bon, ça pourrait encore arriver courant juin vous pensez ou c'est rapé pour qques mois ? Enfin je scrute un peu partout et c'est vrai que tout ce qu'on pourra en dire ne sera jamais que des suppositions...
> Je croise les doigts en tout cas, je suis au taquet, j'attends le nouveau modèle depuis qques mois là, j'avais été dissuadé d'acheter l'ancien modèle suite aux rumeurs...




Moi je pense que "oui" et ma bouchère aussi on est donc déjà deux.


----------



## darkrebelion (9 Juin 2011)

Je pense qu'il sera présenter comme l'année dernière à la même date. Et peut-être aussi le reste de la gamme qui n'est pas encore passer à Thunderbolt.


----------



## iDuff (9 Juin 2011)

Je suis aussi très déçus
je pense ou plutôt j'espère que le nouveau MBA sortira avant juillet en fait avant le version définitive de Lion qui est pour juillet comme annoncé dans le keynote. Je sais pas, en tout cas j'espère que c'est pour les vacances d'été même si c'est pour fin aout. 
J'en est vraiment besoin pour la rentré des classes parce que je me vois mal aller tout les matins en cours avec mon iMac 27" sous le bras....
Le MBA est exactement ce qu'il me faut mais je veux pas investir maintenant, à cause du Thunderbolt qui va vraiment décupler les possibilités de cette petite bête. Même si peu de personnes semblent le voir pour l'instant, les gens qui trouve le Thunderbolt inutile je leurs dis rendez-vous dans quelques mois


----------



## Li@mst0rM (9 Juin 2011)

Je profite de ce post pour poser la dernière question que j'ai mise dans celui-ci (http://forums.macg.co/switch-et-con...ant-achat-macbook-air-macbook-pro-686072.html) 



> J'attendais le Keynote de cette semaine pour voir la date de sortie de Lion pour choisir ma date d'achat. Vu le prix de la mise à jour, peu importe la date finalement.
> 
> Cependant, cela ne change pas spécialement l'aspect hardware : il risque d'y avoir une nouvelle gamme de MBA durant l'été.
> 
> ...



Surtout que si Apple voulait nous surprendre un minimum plus (comme à l'accoutumé) il faudrait quelque chose en plus (que la "simple" modification procc/puce graphique déja attendu). Le clavier rétro-éclairé ? Be realistic. 

Alors quoi, au delà de la fin du WWDC il faudra tout simplement "wait & see" ? 

Merci


----------



## iDuff (9 Juin 2011)

Li@mst0rM a dit:


> Surtout que si Apple voulait nous surprendre un minimum plus (comme à l'accoutumé) il faudrait quelque chose en plus (que la "simple" modification procc/puce graphique déja attendu). Le clavier rétro-éclairé ? Be realistic.
> Merci



Je me demandé justement si Apple ne compté pas faire une mise à jours majeure de son MBA. C'est vraie que le MBA à toujours eu un cran d'avance sur les autres mac car c'est un peu, je le lisais il y a peu, la vitrine technologique d'Apple, le support des nouvelles innovations ou paris osés comme le retrait du SuperDrive. 
C'est aussi la machine qui se vend le mieux et qui fait que Apple est aujourd'hui si bien portant économiquement. 
Et là pour le coup il est un peu en retard sur les autres mac, peut être parce que la machine actuelle à fait ses preuves et que les ventes viennent tout juste de chuter un peu. On peut se dire effectivement un Core2Duo c'est bof mais la machine est très bien équilibré et c'est ça qui est le plus important plutôt que la puissance, la puissance, encore plus de puissance.

Moi je compte vraiment sur cette mise à jours pour avant la fin aout mais même si je dois attendre septembre ou octobre j'attendrai.
j'avoue que, outre l'arrivé de SandyBridge et du ThunderBolt, le retour d'un clavier rétro-éclairé me parais réaliste. Rappelons qu'il manque seulement 2mm sur le MBA actuel pour y loger un clavier rétro-éclairé. 

Apple fait d'ailleurs des recherches dans le domaine de la miniaturisation de ses claviers. Les claviers Apple sont notamment réputés pour le confort de frappe qu'ils procurent seulement réduire la course des touches c'est diminuer le confort. Ils ont déposés un brevet de touches creuses avec une membrane sur le dessus, c'est sous pression a l'intérieur comme ça on à l'impression d'une longue course mais en fait la touche se déforme et ses vraiment qu'au dernier moment qu'on appui réellement sur la touche. Reste à savoir ou y vont caler le mini-compresseur 

J'aimerai bien voir aussi l'apparition d'un petit logement pour carte micro-SIM, une plus longue autonomie, 4Gb en RAM de base et enfin un prix en baisse... Merci


----------



## UnAm (9 Juin 2011)

Li@mst0rM a dit:


> Je profite de ce post pour poser la dernière question que j'ai mise dans celui-ci (http://forums.macg.co/switch-et-con...ant-achat-macbook-air-macbook-pro-686072.html)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pour le MBA actuel et Lion, il n'y a aucun problème... L'architecture processeur est la bonne (C2D minimum requis pour Lion).
Après pour la RAM, moi j'ai pris le modèle à 4 Go pour être serein... Bah honnêtement, j'utilise jamais plus de 2 Go de RAM -_-
Pour une surprise supplémentaire pour Lion, j'en doute fortement... ils ne peuvent pas se permettre de faire une surprise énorme, ça ne le ferait pas trop pour les dév' qui bossent dessus depuis des mois.
Enfin, comme dit plus haut, il n'y aura plus d'annonce durant la WWDC, parce que dans WWDC, il y a "developer (Ballmer) conference", qui en bon français se traduit par conférence des développeurs. Pour bien finir, on se fait une petite vidéo de Ballmer (developer)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bb_9KXyejTU


----------



## Simon26 (10 Juin 2011)

Encore un indice sur le renouvellement prochain de la gamme

http://www.macg.co/news/voir/203822/macbook-air-2011-la-production-sur-le-point-de-commencer


----------



## lolotoulon (10 Juin 2011)

au final le nouveau arrivera 10 a 12 mois après la version actuelle rien d'anormal, il ne faut pas s'attendre à une révolution majeur juste une mise a jour proc et peut être RAM. avec lion dessus bien sur.


----------



## Alexmacpro (10 Juin 2011)

Bonjour a tous !

Une question me hante depuis que j'envisage tres fortement l'achat d'un petit MacAir...

Je n'ai qu'un seul soucis qui me bloque.

- Pourrait on un jour (peut etre sur le prochain enfin) esperer voir apparaitre un minuscule systeme d'attache "Kensington" ... (la petite encoche presentent sur 90% des portable , permettant de mettre un cable d'attache)

C'est vraiement pas ce qui doit couter le plus cher a faire (et bien moins que de se le faire voler!) ni prendre enormement de place (5mm), et c'est tres utile pour certain, et je trouve ca tres deplorable qu'il n'y en ait pas.

Biensur c'est plus "rentable" de se le faire voler et d'en racheter un, mais j'espere que ce n'est pas ce que pense les chers responsables de Apple...

Merci.
A.


----------



## UnAm (10 Juin 2011)

Effectivement, depuis les MBA 2010, il n'y a plus ce fameux port.
Néanmoins, sois rassuré, Apple incluera "Find my Mac" dans Lion.


----------



## Alexmacpro (11 Juin 2011)

OK Merci pour l'info )
Je prie pour que ce soit "doublé" d'un port Kensington... Ca pourra tjs limite un tout petit peu la "risque/tentation"


----------



## Lefenmac (11 Juin 2011)

Alexmacpro a dit:


> Bonjour a tous !
> 
> Une question me hante depuis que j'envisage tres fortement l'achat d'un petit MacAir...
> 
> ...



Sujet déjà souvent débattu ici à propos du Air, où il semblait se dégager qu'au final vu le poids de la bête l'emporter à chaque fois avec soi n'est pas gênant car au pire avec ton attache le voleur éventuel pourrait par frustration te le bousiller ou se munir d'une pince pour couper ce câble "ridicule". Au final le mec qui veut vraiment ton ordi finira par l'avoir à moins d'être champion au 100 mètres ou d'avoir le physique de Tyson....


----------



## iDuff (12 Juin 2011)

lolotoulon a dit:


> au final le nouveau arrivera 10 a 12 mois après la version actuelle rien d'anormal, il ne faut pas s'attendre à une révolution majeur juste une mise a jour proc et peut être RAM. avec lion dessus bien sur.



Selon Ming-Chi Kuo, analyste chez Concord Securities, Apple aurait placé un ordre de production pour 380 000 unités de nouveaux MBA sur ce mois, tandis que la Pomme recevrait le dernier lot de MBA d'ancienne génération - 80 000 unités.
Les nouveaux MBA sont pour l'heure  commandés selon un ratio 55/45 entre le modèle 11,6 et le modèle 13,3".

D'ailleurs, DigiTimes  révèle que l'UX 21 de ASUS qui avait fait grand bruit au salon Computex, serait vendu 100 $ de moins que l'ultra-portable d'Apple à configuration égale. Donc une diminution du prix n'est pas exclure, quand j'avais annoncé une diminution du prix de l'ordre de 100&#8364; en Europe pour le nouveaux MBA beaucoup m'ont ris au nez on verra bientôt ce qu'il en est...


----------



## Larochea (12 Juin 2011)

@ iDuff : Je suis entièrement d'accord avec toi, une baisse de l'ordre de 100 si les nouveaux restent en 2Go de RAM, ou un prix identique pour un passage à 4Go ne m'étonnerais absolument pas.

Ou avec un peu d'optimisme, un passage à 4Go natif et une baisse de prix, mais là ça reste de la pure spéculation


----------



## tacgyr (12 Juin 2011)

Toutes ces rumeurs et hypothèses ne m'aident pas à me décider  ...
J'ai besoin d'un MBA pour le 20/07 au plus tard, et j'espère que la situation va s'éclaicir !


----------



## kooskoos1814 (13 Juin 2011)

UnAm a dit:


> Pour le MBA actuel et Lion, il n'y a aucun problème... L'architecture processeur est la bonne (C2D minimum requis pour Lion).
> Après pour la RAM, moi j'ai pris le modèle à 4 Go pour être serein... Bah honnêtement, j'utilise jamais plus de 2 Go de RAM -_-


Je tourne actuellement sur la dernière version de Lion (DP4) sur mon MBA 11'' 2 Go de RAM, et rien à redire, pas le moindre problème de ralentissements. Donc RAS même sans avoir 4 Go.

Après c'est sûr, pour certaines applications lourdes ce serait probablement nécessaire, mais le MBA n'est clairement pas pensé pour en faire tourner régulièrement.


----------



## Dyspeps (14 Juin 2011)

Encore du nouveau : http://www.pcinpact.com/actu/news/64109-apple-macbook-air-ipad3-iphone5.htm

Je ne veux pas être trop optimiste mais la MàJ du MacBook Air cette semaine est quasiment acquise.


----------



## olivier9275 (15 Juin 2011)

Bon, alors, ils l'annoncent quand ce nouveau MBA ? C'est que j'ai envie là ! J'ai même failli faire une bêtise en commandant l'actuel... mais j'essaie d'apprendre la patience !!! (ce serait un peu bête à quelques jours de la sortie d'un nouveau... si sortie il y a !)


----------



## Simon26 (17 Juin 2011)

J'ai une petite question technique pour les connaisseurs : 

Le MBA actuel a une carte graphique GeForce 320 M, avec 256Mo de mémoire dédiée (corrigez-moi si je me trompe) couplée à un processeur Core2Duo tout à fait honorable mais pas sur-puissant.

Les rumeurs annoncent un nouveau MBA avec un processeur SandyBridge bien plus puissant que l'actuel avec une carte graphique (intégrée au processeur) hd 3000. Tout comme le MBP.

Comment est gérée la mémoire dédiée ?

Plus l'application est gourmande plus la carte graphique va "pomper" de la mémoire sur la RAM?

Si ce que je dis est vrai (confirmez-moi ), plus on a de RAM plus le côté graphique sera optimisé???

Mais avec un processeur qui pousse derrière (pousse fort pour le SandyBridge....) et pas mal de RAM (4 ou 8Go) pourquoi les performances de la HD 3000 seraient inférieur à le 320M couplée à un petit Core2Duo?


Merci de m'éclairer


----------



## Coolsinus (17 Juin 2011)

Simon HAEN a dit:


> J'ai une petite question technique pour les connaisseurs :
> 
> Le MBA actuel a une carte graphique GeForce 320 M, avec 256Mo de mémoire dédiée (corrigez-moi si je me trompe) couplée à un processeur Core2Duo tout à fait honorable mais pas sur-puissant.
> 
> ...



Ouai moi aussi j'aimerais bien savoir (dsl de t'avoir donné de faux espoirs, je ne répond pas à la question ) ...
En plus le HD3000 a 384 Mo de mémoire dédiée si je me souviens bien, et comme 384 > 256, _si l'on résout l'equation mathém..._


----------



## jeremie.b (18 Juin 2011)

Voilà un post pour vous aider

http://translate.googleusercontent....cape/5&usg=ALkJrhgNUsHeAAUTAhTx7trqkzdHxnHQZw


----------



## Coolsinus (18 Juin 2011)

Je suis allé dans un Apple Store aujourd'hui (celui de Regent Street, la classe ), et le MacBook Air est d'une finesse !!!! Il est plus fin de cote que mon ongle de mon petit doigt ! Sur le site d'apple il y a écrit 1,7 cm, ba je peux vous dire que c'est 0,5 a tout casser au plus épais ! Il est fin, mais fin !! La qualité d'écran est sublime, les couleurs plus belles... :love: :love: :love:

Vivement que le nouvelle version sorte, par contre je ne veux pas de chauffe !


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juin 2011)

Ce serait bien un vrai écran mat sur le Air aussi quand même.


----------



## Coolsinus (18 Juin 2011)

rickross1 a dit:


> Ce serait bien un vrai écran mat sur le Air aussi quand même.



Quel est l'intérêt d'un écran mat ?
Pouvoir être sur l'ordi en extérieur ?

Tout le monde souhaite/veut avoir le clavier retro-eclaire, mais techniquement c'est possible au moins ?


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juin 2011)

Coolsinus a dit:


> Quel est l'intérêt d'un écran mat ?
> Pouvoir être sur l'ordi en extérieur ?
> 
> Tout le monde souhaite/veut avoir le clavier retro-eclaire, mais techniquement c'est possible au moins ?



Eviter les reflets.
Même en intérieur les reflets c'est gênant (surtout sur un MBP avec cette putain de vitre).

Le retro éclairage il était sur l'ancien, je ne vois pas ce qui pose problème sur l'actuel (étant donné que l'épaisseur a très peu changée entre temps).


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juin 2011)

les nouveaux MBA sont prets 
l expedition est dans l attente de O S Lion
renouvellement normal avec MAJ proc
pas de clavier retro eclaire ( utile pour 5% des utilisateurs )
bref du renouvellement made by Apple
source ..........moi meme


----------



## Coolsinus (19 Juin 2011)

alan63 a dit:


> les nouveaux MBA sont prets
> l expedition est dans l attente de O S Lion
> renouvellement normal avec MAJ proc
> pas de clavier retro eclaire ( utile pour 5% des utilisateurs )
> ...



Essaye deja d'avoir un clavier entier, avec la touche Majuscule par exemple, ou celle avec l'apostrophe dessus... un clavier du 21e siècle  

On verra, en tout cas j'espère qu'ils sortiront vite Lion ! Genre le 1er Juillet


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juin 2011)

Impossible Monsieur le professeur sinus pascoolsinus EnThailande nous sommes encore au 18 eme siècle  Mais le gueux vous remercie de vos précieux conseils avises  Vive la France Sinon je confirme sortie Juillet source moi même lesbonstuyaux


----------



## surfman06 (19 Juin 2011)

Entre-nous, il vaut mieux être en Thaïlande quand France aux jours d'aujourd'hui....
Même si vous êtes des gueux, au mois vous avez le sourire, tandis qu'ici tout tire la gueule.....


----------



## Dyspeps (19 Juin 2011)

alan63 a dit:


> pas de clavier retro eclaire *( utile pour 5% des utilisateurs )*



Ça, j'en doute 
Une fois que tu as goûté au clavier rétro-éclairé, c'est vraiment difficile de s'en passer. Au mieux, on s'y habitue. Sur quasiment tous les tests en ligne des MBA '10, on reproche l'absence de rétro-éclairage. 
Mais, en effet, je ne pense pas qu'il sera de retour avec la prochaine mise à jour. Pour Apple, Thunderbolt et Sandy Bridge doivent être suffisant pour un rafraîchissement de gamme (puis en 2012, l'USB 3 et Ivy Bridge le seront également  )


----------



## surfman06 (21 Juin 2011)

Problème de lecture fil discussion, désolé.


----------



## olivier9275 (21 Juin 2011)

Dyspeps a dit:


> Ça, j'en doute
> Une fois que tu as goûté au clavier rétro-éclairé, c'est vraiment difficile de s'en passer. Au mieux, on s'y habitue. Sur quasiment tous les tests en ligne des MBA '10, on reproche l'absence de rétro-éclairage.
> Mais, en effet, je ne pense pas qu'il sera de retour avec la prochaine mise à jour. Pour Apple, Thunderbolt et Sandy Bridge doivent être suffisant pour un rafraîchissement de gamme (puis en 2012, l'USB 3 et Ivy Bridge le seront également  )




Ca dépend ! Moi, le clavier rétro, je m'en moque un peu, pour deux raisons:
- en général, je tape sans vraiment regarder le clavier
- j'ai horreur d'utiliser mon MBA dans le noir complet car j'ai toujours l'impression de m'esquinter les yeux

Donc, en gros, si l'absence de rétro éclairage permet de réduire encore l'épaisseur du MBA et de gagner en autonomie, ça ma plaît. Maintenant, si c'est juste une économie de la part d'Apple, alors j'aurais préféré l'avoir sur le MBA (mais vraiment juste histoire d'avoir un gadget de plus...)


----------



## Coolsinus (25 Juin 2011)

Bon ca arrive ?!


----------



## darkrebelion (25 Juin 2011)

Je trouve qu'Apple est doué pour investir dans des petits détails mais qui deviennent des truc indispensable ensuite. Tous ceux qui n'ont jamais gouter au clavier rétro éclairé disent: ouais, sa serre à rien. Mais une fois qu'on y a gouter on ne peux plus s'en défaire. C'est comme l'écran Retina, au début on voit pas énormément la différence, mais une fois que l'on revient sur un écran standard, on trouve sa moche et brouillon...


----------



## Coolsinus (25 Juin 2011)

darkrebelion a dit:


> Je trouve qu'Apple est doué pour investir dans des petits détails mais qui deviennent des truc indispensable ensuite. Tous ceux qui n'ont jamais gouter au clavier rétro éclairé disent: ouais, sa serre à rien. Mais une fois qu'on y a gouter on ne peux plus s'en défaire. C'est comme l'écran Retina, au début on voit pas énormément la différence, mais une fois que l'on revient sur un écran standard, on trouve sa moche et brouillon...



Je suis d'accord au niveau de l'écran Retina, niveau retro-eclaire je peux pas dire j'ai jamais eu un ordi avec. Bon j'espère voir le nouveau MacBook Air première semaine de juillet, ca serait sympa  

Je connais un ami qui trouve une Sony Vaio moche plus beau que le MacBook Air actuel, qui est pour moi un design très épuré, très moderne, une beauté...
Il est aussi exceptionnellement fin ! Je ne sais vraiment pas comment ils font pour mettre les batteries... elles doivent etre vraiment fines.
J'espere aussi qu'il ne chauffera pas comme les MacBook Pro actuels.
Mais Apple fait toujours en sorte d'avoir une longueur d'avance, c'est incroyable..


----------



## raffon (29 Juin 2011)

Ca se rapproche !!!

http://9to5mac.com/2011/06/28/new-m...ion-thunderbolt-and-sandy-bridge-in-mid-july/

Ils estiment l'annonce du nouveau macbook air pour le 12 ou le 19 juillet \o/
... encore un peu de patience ​


----------



## plop1 (29 Juin 2011)

Je suis d'accord pour le rétro-éclairage: je n'en avais jamais eu donc sur mon MBA 2010 ça ne me manquait pas, puis j'ai acheté un MBP 13" en mars pour le boulot. Pendant quelques temps j'ai fait le contraire (MBA au taf et MBP à la maison) et maintenant que j'en ai pris l'habitude c'est clair que ça manque!
Même si je sais taper sans réellement regarder le clavier, c'est clair que c'est un confort difficile à oublier.
J'aime ces 2 machines pour différentes raisons et impossible de décider laquelle est "ma machine perso de la maison" je passe mon temps à les échanger c'est ridicule


----------



## Pascal_TTH (29 Juin 2011)

Le rétro éclairage ne me manque pas sur le MacBook Air 11. Pourtant, c'est mons troisième MacBook Air et mon cinquième MacBook Pro. Et même avant qu'Apple ne mette un rétro éclairage, j'avais déjà des portables IBM avec un éclairage du clavier.


----------



## iDuff (6 Juillet 2011)

Coolsinus a dit:


> Je ne sais vraiment pas comment ils font pour mettre les batteries... elles doivent etre vraiment fines.



http://www.youtube.com/watch?gl=FR&v=x91LQDjcm6s

Grâce à leur façon de fabriquer leurs batteries ils peuvent leur donner n'importe quelle forme. Et dans le cas du MBA :


----------



## yoann13009 (12 Juillet 2011)

On dirait qu'il y a une petite info sur le clavier rétro éclairé.... Soit disant les nouveaux MPA 2011 l'auraient.


Je poste le lien en tout cas. 

http://www.next51.net/Retour-du-cla...ochaine-gamme-des-MacBook-Air-2011_a4461.html


----------



## darkrebelion (12 Juillet 2011)

Pour reprendre iDuff : les batteries passent dans le Macbook Air car c'est des batteries lithium polymère. Et contrairement aux autres batteries, on peut les positionner à plat. Les lithium ion doivent être positionné en cylindre.


----------



## Emmanuel94 (13 Juillet 2011)

c'est utile aussi lorsque les conditions lumineuses ne sont pas optimales ou lorsque l'on ne souhaite pas forcément allumer l'éclairage pour ne pas gêner ses voisins (avions, trains...) même si beaucoup de personnes n'utilisent pas le MBA de manière très mobile, une partie de la clientèle qui avaient franchi le cap alors que cette machine était au prix du Mac Pro (2800  avec un SSD de 64 GO en 2008....) l'avait fait à mon sens motivée par les qualités de mobilité de cette machine.

Ce n'est peut être pas nécessaire ni même utile mais c'est grandement appréciable


----------



## Larme (13 Juillet 2011)

M'en fous, j'connais mon clavier à force de l'utiliser... Et puis, pour un futur ingénieur en informatique, heureusement 

Non, tout ca pour dire que j'en ai marre d'attendre et que j'aimerais bien qu'il sorte maintenant mon futur MBA 11" !


----------



## yoann13009 (13 Juillet 2011)

Tout à fait d'accord avec toi Larme. J'en ai marre d'attendre. Enfin on peut toujours dire que ça fait un jour de plus en moins à attendre


----------



## badboyprod (13 Juillet 2011)

Bonne nouvelle, une fois n'est pas coutume, les prix devraient baissés! 
http://9to5mac.com/2011/07/13/apple-cutting-prices-internationally-on-upcoming-mac-hardware/
C'est décidé, demain je fais chauffer la CB!


----------



## raffon (14 Juillet 2011)

une idée de l'heure à laquelle ça sort d'habitude ?
en ai marre de passer mon temps à rafraichir leur site ;-)
chaud braise en tout cas ! comme une baraque à frite ! 
enfin après des mois d'attente, suis plus à ça (pourrait-on rationnellement penser)... et pourtant j'ai du mal là sur la dernière ligne droite 

bonne nouvelle pour la baisse de prix en tout cas !


----------



## Li@mst0rM (20 Juillet 2011)

Quelques heures après la sortie de Lion ces questions refont surfaces (et les rumeurs vont bon train !).. 

-Possibilité de up 8go ? 
- "           "     512go SSd
-Clavier rétro-éclairé
-baisse des prix dû à l'harmonisation des conversion $/
-date de sortie 


Bref, il va encore falloir patienter un petit peu


----------



## ValentinH (20 Juillet 2011)

Oups, désolé de mon double poste.

*BONNE NOUVELLE, les stores sont en maintenance, la sortie est donc officielle aujourd'hui !* (sauf erreur de ma part)


----------



## supergrec (20 Juillet 2011)

Ahahah vivement, quelle fut longue cette attente


----------



## raffon (20 Juillet 2011)

Arf, ils doivent être saturés par nos rafraichissements nerveux sur la page d'achat du futur nouveau MBA 
Allez on y est presque !!!


----------



## ValentinH (20 Juillet 2011)

13h10, site toujours fermé  (et trèèèèèès lent à charger)


----------



## madche (20 Juillet 2011)

En espérant que leur stock soit conséquent ....(a)


----------



## ValentinH (20 Juillet 2011)

Soyons dans les premiers à commander !


----------



## raffon (20 Juillet 2011)

Et c'est sorti !!! 
un 13" - i7 - 256 pour moi svp bien
me semblait qu'on pourrait ajouter encore des go de RAM moi...


----------



## ValentinH (20 Juillet 2011)

Il est là, déçu, 2 go de ram d'office, et un simple i5.

Mais tout de même 50


----------



## Larme (20 Juillet 2011)

Il était temps que Steve sorte mon futur MBA ! J'en ai marre d'attendre moi


----------



## supergrec (20 Juillet 2011)

Bye bye Macbook.

Ca y est LION en cours de téléchargement.

5 h 40 d'attente. Merci a ma connexion pourri 

J'ai un magasin a 15 min de chez moi, dommage qu'il ne le vendent pas en physique.


----------



## Larme (20 Juillet 2011)

J'vais pouvoir commander mon MBA maintenant


----------



## ValentinH (20 Juillet 2011)

Commande en cours


----------



## darkrebelion (20 Juillet 2011)

Bande de chanceux, vous aurez le droit au clavier retro éclairé. Mais pour la puissance graphique, elle risque d'être en baisse car pour une fois Apple ne met pas ses petits schema...


----------



## Emmanuel94 (20 Juillet 2011)

Li@mst0rM a dit:


> Quelques heures après la sortie de Lion ces questions refont surfaces (et les rumeurs vont bon train !)..
> 
> -Possibilité de up 8go ?
> - " " 512go SSd
> ...


 
4 GO max
Clavier rétro éclairé
pas de hausse, une légère baisse de prix, à ce sujet 2 MBA 2011 haut de gamme = 1 MBA haut de gamme en 2008 !!!!


----------



## Pascal_TTH (20 Juillet 2011)

Ceux qui attendaient un plus gros SSD, plus de RAM et des gros CPU seront plus que déçus. A part le clavier rétro éclairé, c'est vraiment rien de révolutionnaire. Ne parlons même pas de Thunderbolt qui n'est toujours pas utilisé... 

La montage a accouché d'une souris mais c'était plus que prévisible.


----------



## MacNeyl (20 Juillet 2011)

Bonjour, je vient de commander le mien en version 13' initial, par contre dommage que l'on ne puisse pas ajouter Office Mac 2011 dans la configuration, car dans la mac app store je croit qu'il n'y est pas.
Sinon j'attent les premiers test.


----------



## edel79 (21 Juillet 2011)

Bonjour, savez-vous si les nouveaux MacBook Air sont disponibles en boutique physique, dans les Apple Store ou autres FNAC et autres revendeurs traditionnels ?

Pas de pénurie en vue à la sauce iPad 2 ?

Merci d'avance !


----------



## Day (21 Juillet 2011)

J'ai eu l'apple store Velizy au téléphone hier soir ils mettent en place les nouveautés dés ce matin, pour les fnac et autres enseigne je pense qu'il va falloir patienter un peu


----------



## edel79 (21 Juillet 2011)

Cool, j'espère qu'il leur en restera ce soir ^^


----------



## edel79 (21 Juillet 2011)

Et bien oui il en restait, j'ai le mien


----------

